

Show HN: Yet another "my first open-source project" thread. Feedback, please? - bytesong

I must say I was encouraged to post my project here when I saw the positive response to this post: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3780731<p>Before you make any comments, please keep in mind that the project is written for fun. I'm not forcing anyone to use it. In fact, nobody should use the current unstable version in a serious project.<p>Here is the link: http://github.com/bsg/libserv<p>Please share your thoughts. All criticisms are welcome, even the harsh ones.<p>p.s. The project is still a work-in-progress.
======
pwg
Note for those who do not know, Tcl already provides the ability to do cross
platform non-blocking TCP servers.

Look at the Tcl "socket" command.

Very basic file server in 8 lines: <http://wiki.tcl.tk/23621>

Simple HTTP server in a page of code: <http://wiki.tcl.tk/4333>

------
kaolinite
Wow - I will use this so much. Thanks for writing this. I suspect you won't
get as many responses to this as it's C, not Node.JS or Ruby, but I will find
this very useful.

~~~
bytesong
Thanks for commenting. I really appreciate your interest. Please keep in mind
that the project has not been tested thoroughly yet and may fail badly in an
unexpected way.

~~~
kaolinite
That's cool. I won't use it straight away anyway, but will definitely be
useful in the future.

------
bytesong
Clickable: <http://github.com/bsg/libserv>

------
parfamz
Good work. Have you seen libevent, perhaps you can borrow some ideas.

~~~
bytesong
Thank you. Yes, I have already seen libevent. In fact, it was of great help to
me when I was trying to learn about select/epoll/kqueue etc.

